# JL/AW release list



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, guys,

Has anyone ever compiled a list of these cars by body style or by series release?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hope this helps. 
Johnny Lightning Slot Car Collectors List

Thunderjet 500 Slot Car Releases
Rel 1
Cobra Snake Eyes Twilight Blue 
Pontiac GTO Sunset Orange 
1941 Willys Gasser Starlight Black 
1941 Willys Gasser Cherry Red 
Ford Mustang Fastback Cherry Red 
Dodge Charger Plum Crazy 
Dodge Challenger Sublime 
Corvette Grand Sport Cameo White 
Corvette Grand Sport Twilight Blue 
Chevy Chevelle Dark Moss 
1966 Fairlane Police Black front n rear/white center 

WHITE LIGHTNING WILLYS
WHITE LIGHTNING CORVETTES
Rel 2 
Snake Eyes Red 
GTO Convertible White 
1941 Willys Passion Pearl 
1941 Willys Bright Yellow 
Mustang Black 
Mustang Convertible Candy Red Chrome 
Dodge Charger Sublime 
T/A Challenger Panther Pink 
Corvette Gran Sport Red 
1970 Chevelle Metallic Blue 
1970 1/2 Camaro Yellow 
1970 1/2 Camaro Rally Green

WHITE LIGHTNING COBRA 
WHITE LIGHTNING CAMARO 
WHITE LIGHTNING MUSTANG 

Rel 3 
1941 Willys Candy Red 
GTO Convertible Yellow 
GTO Convertible Candy Chrome Pale Blue 
Snake Eyes Candy Chrome Green 
Mustang Fastback White 
Dodge Charger Orange 
T/A Challenger Yellow 
Gran Sport Corvette Candy Chrome Blue 
1970 Chevelle Gold 
1970 Chevelle Black 
1970 Camaro Cinnamon Pearl 

WHITE LIGHTNING GTO 
WHITE LIGHTNING CHARGER 
WHITE LIGHTNING CHEVELLE 
Rel 4
Snake Eyes Oyster 
GTO Convertible Candy Tangerine 
1941 Willys Yellow 
Mustang Convertible Ice Blue Candy Chrome 
Mustang Fastback Metallic Blue 
Dodge Charger Candy Chrome Green 
T/A Challenger Red 
Gran Sport Corvette White 
1970 Chevelle Candy Chrome Purple 
1966 Fairlane Police Blue front and rear/White center 
1970 Camaro Black/Yellow w/orange flames 

WHITE LIGHTNING POLICE CAR 
WHITE LIGHTNING MUSTANG FASTBACK 
WHITE LIGHTNING CHALLENGER

Rel 5
1968 Pontiac Firebird Golden Yellow 
1968 Pontiac Firebird Black w/bird pad print 
Chevy Vega Snow White 
Chevy Vega Candy Red w/white & yellow flames 
1970 Mustang Boss 302 Calypso Coral 
1970 Mustang Boss 429 Grabber Blue 
1969 Nova SS Dark Green 
1971 Nova Orange 
1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda Plum Crazy 
1970 Plymouth Cuda Metallic Green 
1960's Batmobile Black

WHITE LIGHTNING FIREBIRD 
WHITE LIGHTNING NOVA 
WHITE LIGHTNING ‘70 BOSS 429 MUSTANG 
Rel 6
1968 Pontiac Firebird Blue w/ Yellow & Red Firebird logo 
Chevrolet Vega Orange w/ White trim 
1970 Mustang Boss 302 Yellow w/ Black trim 
1970 Nova SS Turquoise Metallic w/ Black Stripes 
1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda Red 
1960's Batmobile Black

WHITE LIGHTNING CUDA 
WHITE LIGHTNING VEGA 

Rel 7
1968 Pontiac® Firebird Lime Green 
Chevrolet Vega Pro Stock Purple Pearl 
1970 Ford Mustang Mach 1 School Bus Yellow 
1970 Chevrolet® Nova SS Dark Red 
1970 Plymouth® Barracuda Hemi Orange 
1960's Comic Book Batmobile Dark Blue 
1960's Comic Book Batmobile Black Pearl 
1960's Comic Book Batmobile Silver Chrome 
1960's Comic Book Batmobile Gold Chrome 

WHITE LIGHTNING '70 FORD MUSTANG MACH 1 
WHITE LIGHTNING '70 PLYMOUTH® BARRACUDA 
Rel 8 - Bowtie Brigade
1959 Chevy Impala Pro Street Purple 
1959 Chevy Impala Hardtop Black 
1959 Chevy Impala Conv. Yellow 
1962 Chevy Bel Air Hardtop Light Green 
1962 Chevy Bel Air Pro Street Yellow 
1962 Chevy Impala Conv. White 
1967 Blown Chevy Corvette Red 
1967 Chevy Corvette Blue 
1967 Chevy Corvette Roadster Red 
1970 Chevy Chevelle Red 
1972 Chevy Nova Blue Chrome 
Chevy Corvette Gran Sport Burnt Orange 

WHITE LIGHTNING ’67 BIG BLOCK CORVETTE 
WHITE LIGHTNING ’59 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE 
WHITE LIGHTNING ‘70 CHEVELLE 

Rel 9 - Mopar Madness
1969 Dodge Charger Orange 
1969 Dodge Charger Blue Chrome 
1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda Pink Panther 
1970 Plymouth Cuda Yellow 
1970 Dodge Challenger T/A Lime Green 
1970 Dodge Challenger Purple 

WHITE LIGHTNING 1969 Dodge Charger Orange 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1969 Dodge Charger Blue Chrome 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda Pink Panther 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1970 Plymouth Cuda Yellow 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1970 Dodge Challenger T/A Lime Green 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1970 Dodge Challenger Purple 
Limited Editions


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Xtraction Slot Car Releases
Rel 1
AMC Javelin Red/White/Blue 
Chevy® Chevelle Stock Car White/Orange 
1957 Chevy Corvette® Aztec Copper 
1957 Chevy Nomad™ Green with Yellow/Red/Blue flames 
1957 Chevy Nomad™ Candy Red with White/Yellow/Blue flames 
Plymouth® Stock Car Baby Blue/French Blue 
Plymouth®Hem™ Cuda Lime Light Green 
Dodge Viper GTS-R Silver 
Shelby™GT350/GT500 Red 
Monte Carlo™ Stock Car Black w/ Bug Logo 
Buick®Grand National™ Black 
Dodge Ram Pickup Daytona Yellow 

WHITE LIGHTNING ‘57 Chevy Corvette® 
WHITE LIGHTNING Buick™ Grand National™ 
WHITE LIGHTNING Plymouth® Hemi® Cuda 

Mopar Rel 1
1969 Dodge Charger R/T Red 
1969 Dodge Charger R/T Lime Green 
1969 Dodge Daytona Charger Red 
1969 Dodge Daytona Charger Purple Chrome 
1970 Dodge Challenger T/A Pink Panther 
1970 Dodge Hemi Challenger Red 
1970 Dodge Hemi Challenger Conv. Lime Green 
1971 Plymouth Stock Car Silver 
1971 Dodge Challenger Conv. Purple 
1971 Plymouth Hemi Cuda Yellow 
Dodge Ram Pick-up Silver 
Dodge Viper GTS-R Burnt Orange

WHITE LIGHTNING Dodge Viper GTS-R Mopar 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1969 Dodge Charger R/T 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1971 Challenger Convertible 

Rel 1 - Fast n The Furious 
Mitsubishi Eclipse Lime Green 
Mitsubishi Eclipse Gold 
Mazda RX-7 Bright Red 
Mazda RX-7 Tangerine Metallic 
Toyota Supra Orange Pearl 
Toyota Supra Daytona Yellow 
Dodge Charger Black 
Dodge Charger Plum Crazy Metallic 
Nissan Skyline Silver 
Nissan Skyline Violet Purple 
Yenko Camaro Metallic Blue 
Yenko Camaro Green Metallic 

WHITE LIGHTNING - None for this release

Rel 2 - Fast n The Furious 
Mitsubishi Eclipse White 
Mitsubishi Eclipse Daytona Yellow 
Mazda RX-7 Orange Pearl 
Mazda RX-7 Candy Chrome Pink 
Toyota Supra Gold 
Toyota Supra Pearl White 
Dodge Charger Gold 
Dodge Charger Lime Lite Green 
Nissan Skyline Candy Red 
Nissan Skyline Metallic Blue 
Yenko Camaro Tangerine Metallic 
Yenko Camaro Gloss Black

WHITE LIGHTNING - None for this release

Back to the Future Series
Delorean™ Time Machine Silver 
1946 Ford® Black 
1957 Chevy Corvette® Red 
1957 Chevy Nomad™ Black w/ Flames 
Buick® Grand National Silver 
AMC Javelin Blue 

WHITE LIGHTNING Delorean™ Time Machine Silver 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1946 Ford® Black 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1957 Chevy Corvette® Red 
WHITE LIGHTNING 1957 Chevy Nomad™ Black w/ Flames 
WHITE LIGHTNING Buick® Grand National Silver 
WHITE LIGHTNING AMC Javelin Blue


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, Jerry! Thanks! This is a BIG help! (Dang, but you type fast! LOL)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

That's all? nd


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That is not all of them, but these may the the list of cars made while the company was under the Playing Mantis name. The next 3-4 releases came under RC2's name.

There's a JL collectors's site that should have all the slotcar releases, I don't remember the url.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The lists I posted are not all of them. They are the Johnny Lightning slot car releases and does NOT include the Pullbacks.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/AutoWorld.html

Check link above for the AW releases. Both Tjet and Xtraction.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice, Jerry! Thanks again!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I was being facetious.*

*GREAT* job on the lists guys. nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PULLBACK cars...... I think

Thunderjets and Thunderjets 500
Release # 1

Thunderjets - Release # 1 (Snap on style bodies)

'70 Pro Stock - pink, purple, chrome blue 
70's Stock Car - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Acme Stock Car - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Baja Bug - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Chevy Corvette - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Chevy Nomad - pink, purple, chrome blue

90's Stock Car - black, lime green, chrome red
Buick Grand National - black, lime green, chrome red 
Dodge Ram Truck - black, lime green, chrome red 
Dodge Viper GTS - black, lime green, chrome red
Ford Mustang - black, lime green, chrome red 
Plymouth Hemi Cuda - black, lime green, chrome red

all above models also released in Gold Chrome
all above models also released in Silver Chrome



Thunderjets 500 - Release # 1 (Screw on style bodies)

Willy's Gasser - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Snake Eyes - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Dodge Charger - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Pontiac GTO - pink, purple, chrome blue 
'60 Chevy Corvette - pink, purple, chrome blue 
Ford Mustang - pink, purple, chrome blue 

Dodge Challenger - black, lime green, chrome red
Corvette Gran Sport - black, lime green, chrome red 
Ford Fairlane Stock Car - black, lime green, chrome red 
Dodge Daytona Stock Car - black, lime green, chrome red 
Chevy Camaro - black, lime green, chrome red 
Chevy Chevelle - black, lime green, chrome red

all above models also released in Gold Chrome
all above models also released in Silver Chrome


Thunderjets 500 
Release # 2
(Screw on style bodies)

Chevy Chevelle
silver
red
yellow

Pontiac GTO
yellow
blue
red

Ford Fairlane Stock Car
white
yellow
orange

Ford Mustang
green
blue
white

Corvette Gran Sport
blue
yellow
white

Dodge Charger
green
white
yellow

Dodge Daytona Stock Car
orange
white
light blue

Chevy Camaro
orange
white
yellow

'60 Chevy Corvette
black
silver
white

Snake Eyes
blue
white
green

Dodge Challenger
yellow
orange
white

Willy's Gasser
black 
blue
yellow


Thunderjets
Release # 2
(Snap on style bodies)

Dodge Ram Truck
white
blue
red

Acme Stock Car (Road Runner)
blue
yellow
red

Buick Grand National
black & silver
two-tone maroon
two-tone blue

Chevy Nomad
two-tone green
brown
blue & silver 

90s Stock Car (Monte Carlo)
purple
butterscotch
maroon

Baja Bug (VW Beetle)
red & orange & white
yellow 
blue & green & yellow

Ford Mustang
dark green
black 
white

Chevy Corvette
red
black
blue

Dodge Viper GTS
white
blue
red

70s Stock Car ( '74 Chevelle )
red
blue
orange

Plymouth Hemi Cuda ( '71 )
yellow
white 
purple

70s Pro Stock ( '71 Javelin )
red & white & blue
white 
green


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

GREAT list... thanks!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was being facetious. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GREAT job on the lists guys. nd

Dave I know. Your post was dripping with sarcasm. :lol::lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now I can really see where my money has been going for the past few years.  rr


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

The pull-back cars had MANY variations making it almost impossible to collect them all.

To name just a few...........

The Charger had a stripe variation.... narrow and wide.
The Javelin had a hood scoop variation..... one with and one without.
The Viper had an air inlet variation..... painted and un-painted.
The first release of the Mustang had a window trim variation.... painted and un-painted.
Even the first release Willys had a tail light variation..... painted and unpainted.

And the list goes on...........


----------

